# Windows Movie Maker in Vista Ultimate, no sound?



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

I have Windows Movie Maker and am running Vista Ultimate, on an Acer Aspire 5680. For some reason when I import video or audio and play it, I hear no sound, after I export the movie as a wmv or some other format the sound works and so does the audio, but while editing I hear nothing, I checked my speakers, and the audio levels in windows movie maker, but nothing seems to work, there are no updates for my Nvidia Graphics card, so I don't know what to do, anybody got an answer?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Very strange. I haven't got an answer, just a couple of suggestions that you might have already tried.

I was thinking that maybe the original video is in a format not supported by Movie Maker or you have an incompatible video codec, but if that was the case then it wouldn't be able to export the file with audio.

Go to Tools > Options > Compatibility tab. If there are any entries under the Name column without a checkmark, try clicking them to enable, then play the video again.

Have you checked the settings under Clip > Audio to make sure it's not muted or set to fade in?

Does this problem happen when you preview clips in the Collection area or just when the clips are in the timeline? Click the Audio icon at the top left of the timeline. Is the marker in the middle of the slider?


----------

